# Learn How To Save Money Ordering Custom Transfers In New Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Building a money-saving gang sheet by putting multiple images on a single sheet of transfer paper is simple and quick with the Easy View online designer. A recently released short video from Transfer Express takes you through the process step by step, from resizing the artwork to positioning it for the most efficient use of space on a full-size sheet of transfer paper. You’ll see your options for easily duplicating entire images and/or graphic elements to get as much mileage as possible out of each sheet.

The logic is simple: Since you pay by the sheet (no extra charge for gang sheets), the more designs on the page, the more you’re getting for your money.

Check out the video at Gang Sheets Are Easy With Easy View | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

